# Jester is sick. Vet is busy.



## Clevergirl (Nov 18, 2016)

A few days ago I noticed Jester had a pasted vent. I cleaned her up which we both didn't enjoy and called the vet. The avian specialist covering for her usual vet suggested it was likely from her drinking bath water which I have caught her doing since she and Bard are both coming out of molt. I have also been giving them access to more baths since the ac has been down repeatedly lately and I didn't want to put a drafty fan in their room. He suggested that if I was able to clean her up and didn't have further problems then it was probably alright to wait until next week when the usual vet returns.
I had to clean her up again tonight for very sticky poo near her vent. Aside from that she has been eating and drinking normally. I separated her from Bard last night and today to keep a better eye on her leavings but as is usual for Jester when confined away from something she wants she started tearing at the bars and rushing the doors whenever she got a chance. 
Jester has been highly stressed by previous vet trips. The covering avian specialist would require that I either pay the emergency vet rate for him to come to the office here or drive to his office tomorrow which is about an hour away. I am willing to do this if I need to but of course I would love people more expert then I am to tell me I don't need to unless I see other indications of illness and what those would be.

Jester - White Bard - Yellow


----------



## kzaz (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello,

I'm sorry Jester isn't feeling well.

I'm no expert unfortunately, but any budgie illness is a worry and I'd say having a trusted vet come to you sounds like a good idea.

Maybe some more pictures may help? I've used IMGUR picture hosting website as advised on this forum (http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/1...ctures-photo-sharing-site.html#/topics/175818). Just so there's some clearer pictures where more expert advise on the forum can be given which I am sure will be along soon 

Good luck and I hope Jester makes a full recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've never heard that a budgie drinking its bath water might cause pasting of the vent. 
The only reason I can think of that drinking bath water might be a problem if there is a illness being passed through any feces sitting in the bath water. :S

Often, pasting of the vent is caused because the bird is not drinking enough water.

I would suggest you give your budgies either Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.
You can soak a millet spray in the Guardian Angel/Pedialyte or you can take out their regular water and replace it with the Guardian Angel/Pedialyte for a day. This will help balance the electrolytes and should also make them drink more.

Feed vegetables that are high in water content.

Make sure there is no buildup of poop around the vent.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/59240-pasting-vent.html*


----------

